# Best (american) animated film of all time ?



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

there are only 10 slots

if you dont like my choices - feel free to bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2017)

Too lazy to think of my own atm


I'll say Iron Giant

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

An American Tail.
Land Before Time.
The Secret of Nimh.

Basically anything Bluth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> An American Tail.
> Land Before Time.
> The Secret of Nimh.
> 
> Basically anything Bluth.


Pebble and the Penguin?


----------



## Glued (Jan 16, 2017)

American Pop by Ralph Bakshi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2017)

Theatrical only?


----------



## Ae (Jan 16, 2017)

Cory in the House

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2017)

this was a bad idea, wasnt it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## whatsausername (Jan 16, 2017)

iron giant for sure.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> American Pop by Ralph Bakshi


I like this movie and I give you incredible props for mentioning it (since it seems like nobody has ever seen it) but to say it's the best is too far a stretch.


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd go with Iron Giant for just nostalgia reasons, one of my most memorable childhood movies, think they played that shit on the weekly on old Toonami.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2017)

to me there is almost no contest - Lion King


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 17, 2017)

Lion King.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 17, 2017)

I love Prince of Egypt


----------



## Brolypotence (Jan 17, 2017)

Frozen

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2017)

Picking The Lion King is like saying Tupac is your favorite rapper or DBZ is your favorite anime. It's a safe choice, sorry.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> to me there is almost no contest - Lion King


No

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd have to do research 

but off the top of my head.........Iron Giant or Wall-E


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 17, 2017)

Call me what you want but I actually love Antz not so much because it's about insects but because it's just pure awesome fun! In how many animated movies for kids do you see a decapitated head talking


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2017)

Thankfully not many


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 17, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thankfully not many



For a kids movie it was amazing, almost makes me forgive it's creators for saying that realistic insects heads give nightmares so they went will more humanoid ones for the movie  .... Almost


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> Picking The Lion King is like saying Tupac is your favorite rapper or DBZ is your favorite anime. It's a safe choice, sorry.


Safe choices aren't bad choices.

Not that _The Lion King _is mine.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Not that _The Lion King _is mine.


I dont want to know your choice


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I want to know your choice


Maybe later.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2017)

^ you edited my post 

thats a punishable offence

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll go with Iron Giant, since it's the only one to force a tear out of me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Out of all of the really old Disney movies... Sleeping Beauty takes it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Safe choices aren't bad choices.
> 
> Not that _The Lion King _is mine.



Of course. Originally I was going to say it's a boring choice.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Out of all of the really old Disney movies... Sleeping Beauty takes it.


Either that or _Bambi _or _Fantasia_.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Runner (Jan 17, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Either that or _Bambi _or _Fantasia_.


Or Pinocchio

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Runner (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn, there are a lot of reallly good Animated films that fit the bill.

Peter Pan, Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, Cinderella, and Pinocchio all seem to be of great weight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2017)

I guess by "really old" y'all mean before the renaissance.

Pinocchio had the best story of what's mentioned so far.


----------



## Glued (Jan 17, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I like this movie and I give you incredible props for mentioning it (since it seems like nobody has ever seen it) but to say it's the best is too far a stretch.


It captured multiple generations of failure until the Great Great Grandson finally achieved the American dream. When Pete walks by the rabbi near the finale, it was a nod to his Great Great Grandfather. Zalmie, Benny, Tony, and Pete each had their struggles. All of them tried to enter the entertainment industry until Pete finally did it. It touched on topics such as abandonment, war, love, crime, responsibility, drugs.

Zalmie's father dying after a prayer.
Zalmie getting involved with the mob
Benny dying in the war. It was a nice touch how the German Soldier said thanks.
Zalmie finally standing up to the mob.
Tony becoming a loser and wastrel, the only good thing Tony did in his life was Little Pete
And finally Little Pete. Pete hit the big time.

As if Pete were the answer to the Great Great Grandfather's prayer


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> Picking The Lion King is like saying Tupac is your favorite rapper or DBZ is your favorite anime. It's a safe choice, sorry.



Is this your low key way to talk shit about lion king


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2017)

Off the top of my head and in terms of influence, sales etc. I think the top 5 are...

1. Toy Story
2. A Nightmare Before Christmas
3. Beauty and The Beast
4. Lion King
5. Finding Nemo

my favorites though are Up, Lion King, Aladdin, Peter Pan, Monsters Inc., Wreck It Ralph, Moana, Paranorman


----------



## Mider T (Jan 18, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> It captured multiple generations of failure until the Great Great Grandson finally achieved the American dream. When Pete walks by the rabbi near the finale, it was a nod to his Great Great Grandfather. Zalmie, Benny, Tony, and Pete each had their struggles. All of them tried to enter the entertainment industry until Pete finally did it. It touched on topics such as abandonment, war, love, crime, responsibility, drugs.
> 
> Zalmie's father dying after a prayer.
> Zalmie getting involved with the mob
> ...


 I'm still bothered by whatever happened to Tony.  Also Pete was a drug dealer.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Food Fight!

lol, actually, I'd probably go with "The Secret of NIMH".


----------



## The Runner (Jan 18, 2017)

Coraline is a good one.

Cinderella doesn't get enough credit, despite its Iconography.

Prince of Egypt was straight up stunning.

Beauty and the Beast is probably my favorite "Disney Princess" movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Coraline is a good one.
> 
> Cinderella doesn't get enough credit, despite its Iconography.
> 
> ...



I thought you liked that "Shark Bait" movie.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought you liked that "Shark Bait" movie.


I think you have the wrong guy


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> I think you have the wrong guy



I'm pretty sure you liked that Shark Bait movie...its sequel too.


----------



## The Runner (Jan 18, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm pretty sure you liked that Shark Bait movie...its sequel too.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 18, 2017)

An American Tale awww

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

An American Tail was a game changer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> An American Tail was a game changer.



So was "Planes".


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jan 19, 2017)

I've always had a very weak spot for The Great Mouse Detective which has been my favurite since the mid 90's. Vincent Price, man. Vincent fucking Price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)

Uncle Acid said:


> I've always had a very weak spot for The Great Mouse Detective which has been my favurite since the mid 90's. Vincent Price, man. Vincent fucking Price!


One of my favorite Disney movies. Price as Ratigan is one of the studio's best villains.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2017)

I forgot about Prince of Egypt


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

Stunna said:


> One of my favorite Disney movies. Price as Ratcliffe is one of the studio's best villains.



I knew you liked that "Pocahontas" movie, especially because of that Ratcliffe guy.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 19, 2017)

The World said:


> I forgot about Prince of Egypt


How? "When You Believe" is the GOAT



MartialHorror said:


> I knew you liked that "Pocahontas" movie, especially because of that Ratcliffe guy.


Don't talk to me


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

The World owns a copy of "An American Tale 3". He once said it was the best in the franchise.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2017)

MH must come from some alternate world

because on Prime Earth there is no such thing


----------



## Saishin (Jan 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> An American Tail.
> Land Before Time.
> The Secret of Nimh.
> 
> Basically anything Bluth.


You forgot this 



Uncle Acid said:


> I've always had a very weak spot for The Great Mouse Detective which has been my favurite since the mid 90's. Vincent Price, man. Vincent fucking Price!


One of the best Disney films of that period imo,I had the video casette.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Anastasia is criminally underrated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 19, 2017)

I watched that when I was 4 or 5. Lets just say Rasputin Was Pure Nightmare Fuel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Thumbellina is criminally underrated.



Rukia, we need to seriously discuss your tastes.


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 20, 2017)

No jungle book or tarzan?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> No jungle book or tarzan?



Stunna said his favorite was Jungle Book 2.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2017)

my favorite is the incredibles 

but objectively I'd say the best are The Iron Giant and the jungle book

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 26, 2017)

i'm still waiting for that iron giant sequel

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 26, 2017)

yo, hard to believe we're approaching the 20th anniversary mark for The Iron Giant, I feel old af 

seeing hollywood's continued obsession with 3D features these past few years it'd be a miracle if they give us a follow up -- western 2D animated features have becoming a lost art

but It’d be a lie if I said I craved a sequel


----------



## Clutch (Jan 26, 2017)

What, no Heavy Metal?  Heavy Metal (1981) has to be my favorite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

Stringer said:


> yo, hard to believe we're approaching the 20th anniversary mark for The Iron Giant, I feel old af
> 
> seeing hollywood's continued obsession with 3D features these past few years it'd be a miracle if they give us a follow up -- western 2D animated features have becoming a lost art
> 
> but It’d be a lie if I said I craved a sequel



Apparently "North by North" is a spiritual sequel to the Iron Giant.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> Apparently "North by North" is a spiritual sequel to the Iron Giant.


I wasn't able to find info on it, is it an upcoming project?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

My mistake. It's called "Norm of the North".


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

MartialHorror said:


> My mistake. It's called "Norm of the North".


gotcha 

by the way, was that statement of it being a _''spiritual sequel'' _ to the Iron Giant an attempt at a joke, or is that how it was actually advertised lol

because I watched the trailer and saw nothing but bird poo


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2017)

Spiritual sequel would be Split to Unbreakable; not this Cloverfield Lane to Cloverfield or Norm of the North to Iron Giant shit.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2017)

It's a real spiritual sequel. Apparently if you watch the movie, there are all sorts of call-backs to "The Iron Giant"- even a cameo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2017)

lol I'll just take your word for it good sir 

def not watching that


----------



## Typhon (Jan 28, 2017)

Out of the list, I'd give it to Incredibles. Still one of the best super hero movies in general after all this time. Can't wait for 2019


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 28, 2017)

The Land Before Time

The film had such emotional depth and such high stakes. I've never seen a character go through such loss, depression, and triumph. The children almost died like 12 times. The earthquake, starvation, the sharptooth, etc. The happy ending was well deserved.

There just isn't any films being made these days with the same amount of tension.


----------



## Biothrang (Jan 29, 2017)

Why. Why do you not give us multi-choice. It's not fair that I gotta choose between The Incredible and Wall-E even though Wall-E wins. Iron Giant is 2D animation, so that wins for that. 

Wall-E for 3D animation and Iron Giant for 2D animation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2017)

Biothrang said:


> Why. Why do you not give us multi-choice. It's not fair that I gotta choose between The Incredible and Wall-E even though Wall-E wins. Iron Giant is 2D animation, so that wins for that.
> 
> Wall-E for 3D animation and Iron Giant for 2D animation.



"Food Fight" has the best 3D animation.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 7, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast is still my all time favorite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2017)

ThatGreekLady said:


> Beauty and the Beast is still my all time favorite.



The Christmas sequel was better though. Stronger story, superior animation.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 7, 2017)

_Up_ is my favourite now

when I was kid i liked _The Aristocats_ the most.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 7, 2017)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> _Up_ is my favourite now
> 
> when I was kid i liked _The Aristocats_ the most.


kudos for repping C.A.T, the art and story were top-notch

to this day I still haven't gotten over the fact that Fung Chin Pang didn't finish it

it's one of the biggest cock-tease ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wan (Feb 7, 2017)

From that list? Iron Giant


----------

